# I'm doggy sitting this weekend....



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Guess who's being dropped off with me tomarrow while her mom and Dad go to the beach for the weekend?

Miss Sophie!!! :whoo: YAY!!!
I'm so excited to have her back for a few days and show you all how wonderful she looks....
For those that don't know the story of Sophie I'm including a link to her thread.. 

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7419


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yay Sophie!!! can't wait to see pictures of her and her pal Todd.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh that's great. They're lucky to have you as a dog sitter. Hopefully you'll get a few pics for us!
Gina


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I will definately take lots of pics. 
I'm not sure what time she's coming over..it depends on wether her Dad has to work tomarrow and he won't find that out until this evening..


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

How fun! I'm doggy sitting my daughters yorkie right now...but he is depressed  I can barely get him to eat and have to hand feed him...he feels abandoned.
Can't wait for pics of Sophie!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

*She's Here.....*

 I took Todd to the dogpark this afternoon and picked Sophie up on the way home...she's and Todd both acted a little growly for the first 20 seconds and then I think that they remembered each other because it's been nonstop RLH since we got home..lol
They are having a blast!! One small casualty...Sophie ripped out a chunk of Todd's long tail hair while they were playing...ooops!  
Oh well, it'll grow back 
I'll get pictures posted soon...out of focus blurry pictures because they won't hold still..lol


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Okay, here are pics..mostly blurry but there are a couple of cute ones of Sophie...
Todd's a mess in these...he was playing with a Newfie at the dogpark and got covered in mud...bath tonight!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

looks like a fun weekend for them play, play and play


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

some more...I took a picture of todd's missing hair...it's about the size of a 50 cent piece. 
The funny thing is Todd didn't even notice that she'd done it...I had to pry the hair out of her mouth.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So sweet that they remembered each other! They look like they're having a great time.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks like the kids are having a great time. How nice to have a visitor for the weekend!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwww. such great pictures of the kids!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like they are having a lot of fun! What a great weekend they are going to have.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I loved the third picture in post #7. Looks like Sophie is thinking about eating Toby for a snack. Cute pictures.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

You are going to be tired after a weekend of hard play! Have fun, though!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

cool. thanks for sharing eva, looks like they are having a blast.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

They had a great day together..I can't believe how hard they played! 
Sophie is so much more confident and she has way more personality than when I had her...she's blossomed into a wonderful dog  
Both of them are snoring away...I think that they wore themselves out..lol


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

How fun...she looks great!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

How cute! They both look so happy! Was Todd excited to see her when she first came over? The missing hair was crazy. 
Gina


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd acted like he was going to eat her when I picked her up (growling and showing teeth)..luckily a couple of treats for each of them in the car cured that 
I left them both home today for a few hours while we went to the Zoo...the weather was too nice to pass up the chance! 
We forgot to empty the garbage before we left and Todd shredded some breakfast sandwich wrappers that were near the top of the can...other than that they were perfectly behaved...I have some great Zoo pics that I'll post on another thread.


----------

